# 20 long



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally got the 20 long I've been wanting for a long time and got it setup. 

lighting is dual t5ho 24 inch
100 watt heater
ac30, think its an ac20 impeller and bio media is ac50, good flow at least, im happy with it
substrate is a little bit of red clay then slightly mineralized top soil capped with sandblasting sand
Plants are dwarf hair grass, glossostigma, various crypts, corkscrew vals, java fern, anubias nana.

current stock is 9 blackline rasboras, 8 neon tetras, more fish to add later such as 2 more neons, glowlight tetra x 8 and maybe harlequin rasboras x 8.

It will take time for the carpets to fill in but I think this has real potential with time.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks good!
I'll be following this one to see how it progresses, fer sure 
Thanks fer sharin'.

Al.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Love that stumpy driftwood! Great find, mate!


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a few really nice pieces of Mopani wood in different tanks, so hard to find the really good ones that have height


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Here is an update for this tank. The glosso and hair grass has taken off very well and some of the crypts are really turning reddish. Waiting for a new Co2 system and drop checker reference solution. The co2 system is the $20 one that uses pop bottles from ebay. Should be better than the yeast method.

Very happy with this tank and can't wait for the java fern to grow a bit more on the wood. The anubias has a couple new leaves already coming up and the spiral vals have a couple runners and should soon hide the heater.

I like all the different shades of green and red.

Any tips on how to keep the hair grass from expanding too far forward and choking the glosso?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just compared the first pic and todays. About 5 weeks and wow, what a difference in everything, the crypts, glosso and hairgrass.

Scared to see how grown things will be in another month. Might have to start removing stuff soon.


----------

